# Lake Jackson



## daviderickson31 (Jul 12, 2009)

Went to fish north end of Jackson today.  Arrived at Harris Walker Marina to find it... dead.  The marina looked like it hadn't been touched in over 10 years.  The inside was stripped and the actual building was falling apart.  Can someone explain this?  What happened to the marina?  According to the Georgia Power website, the marina is still operational but I highly doubt it.  Can you still launch a boat?  I then left in search of Rocky Point marina.  I never found it.  Does this marina still exist?  After all of this I had had enough.  I left the lake and went home.  A disappointing day to say the least.  Any info on these two ramps would be great as well as where yall launch to fish the north end of the lake.  Thanks


----------



## daviderickson31 (Jul 12, 2009)

I believe Rocky Point Marina is also known as Gus's Landing.


----------



## Laneybird (Jul 12, 2009)

Should have gone ahead and put in at Berry's. Wouldn't take 10 minutes to the north end. Even if you put in at Martin's on the south end, it would still not take you a long time to get there. The lake is only  about 4700 acres.

I wouldn't have driven that far and not fished at all.


----------



## Perkins (Jul 12, 2009)

Yea Gus's has closed up and is now private property. and Walker Harris is closed as well I think??? I still see a few people put in there from time to time. But like Lane said you would be better off going over to Berry's.


----------



## pbradley (Jul 12, 2009)

I miss Kersey's.


----------



## Cricket Chunker (Jul 12, 2009)

We were down at Walker Harris today while I was looking at lake property (dreaming?).   It does look like a relic of the 1950's and totally abandoned.  As I was turning around, some guy came running up and wanted to know what I was doing there.  Keep in mind I'm just in a truck, no boat and I'm just turning around at the ramp.  Not sure who he was, but it looks like a good place to film a Stephen King movie down there right now.

There is supposed to be a new marina opening up on the other side of the South River channel, or at least there was before the economy went south.   River Pointe subdivision's master plan called for an upscale marina, but there has not been the first house built, so I suspect it will be quite a while before any marina is built.

That being said, I like Reasor's, but Berry's is closer to the north end of the lake.


----------



## Perkins (Jul 12, 2009)

pbradley said:


> I miss Kersey's.



Me to...a lot of memories at that old place.


----------



## daviderickson31 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys.  Looks like I will be heading to Berrys next time.  That is a weird situation down there.  Its creepy looking for sure, and how someone could let a marina decay like that... beats me.  I just wonder about the people that still have their boats docked.  They are soon to be sunk and/or floating away.


----------



## Duramax (Jul 13, 2009)

Went to Jackson Friday night fishing.  We caught a 6lb bass, 2lb spot, and over 100 crappie.  We kept 45 crappie and released the others.


----------



## seminoleslayer (Jul 13, 2009)

duramax
were they pulling water.we went thursday night it stunk.were you sitting or running docklights


----------



## geauburntigerfan (Jul 13, 2009)

There is a ramp next to the old Walker Harris building, so you can still launch your boat.  Someone will come up from the house across the parking lot and ask for $3 - we just pay him and go on and fish.  It is a little deliveranceish.  

Rocky point is a private residence now.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jul 13, 2009)

What about the ramp at hwy 36 in the south river whats the name of that one.


----------



## 8pointduck (Jul 13, 2009)

Don't pay that man he is scamming you!


----------



## daviderickson31 (Jul 13, 2009)

Well this thread has answered my questions and also created some new ones.  Yes, there is still a ramp there that is launchable, but is this guy that takes your 3 dollars the owner/operator or is he a local that is scamming you for the money.  IMO I dont mind giving him the money if he lives there and watches the ramp.  But if he just scams people that are looking for a boat ramp, then I definitely won't go there again.  I emailed the Lake Jackson Homeowners Association so I will relay any info I find.  Until then, I won't return and I will remain skeptical about the situation.  But thanks for the replies.


----------



## allenweeks (Jul 14, 2009)

i launch at walker harris all the time. the red headed guy that comes and asks for money is scamming i believe. the older man is not. not positive though. when he comes down the hilll and asks for 3 bucks and ask for change from a $100 bill. if he aint got it, i aint paying!

by the way, the older black lady that lives on top of the hill owns the property and drives a dodge caravan. sometimes she will get in her van and drive down the hill to collect 3 bucks. haha its only 100 ft walk. 

    there was an offer on the table for her to sale at 1.8 million smackers and she turned it down claiming she would be reopening the marina


will be interesting to see what the hoa says about it though. surprised they havent voted to take action on the lake property.


----------



## daviderickson31 (Jul 14, 2009)

Just got a reply from the HOA.  They said " I did a search in the white pages for the owners of the Walker Harris Marina, and the phone number that came up was 770.788.0636.  It is private property so I would not launch there unless you get permission from them.  I do not know if this is the correct number or not, but that is the only number I have for them."  So due to all of the confusion (which does interest me), I will just launch at Berrys.


----------



## Duramax (Jul 20, 2009)

when we caught these fish mentioned in my post above we were sitting.  We didnt run boat docks or tie up to any bridge.  I dont think they were pulling any water at all.  

The bass that we caught came from docks and shoreline brush, which was before dark.

We put in at GA Power at the dam.


----------



## lcole81185 (Jul 26, 2009)

Boat ramp is still in operation, my buddy lives on rocky point rd so we always put in there due to the traffic on other ramps. Theres a $3 fee sometimes but you never know whos gonna ask you from a little kid to the guy from deliverance. Half the time nobody. Only problems is theres only one skinny dock because the other has since become a drive on dock. The ramp on the other side of 36 is open, unsure of the name though, we always put in their at duck season. Its also $3 fee that you just stick in a mail box. If your gonna put in on the dam side of the lake you cant beat Martins. Great ramp, gas, food, nice folks, and only $3.


----------



## Rick_1971 (Jun 10, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but I was wondering if anyone is still using the Walker Harris ramp. Our very own Sultan is in search of a place to put in in this area of the lake. So if anyone has any info I am sure he will greatly appreciate it.
Thanks guys.
Rick


----------



## btt202 (Jun 11, 2010)

I here they haveing a few break -ins at the dam ramp. So watch your cars or trucks


----------



## Cricket Chunker (Jun 12, 2010)

The last time I drove through the old Harris ramp it looked like something out of a Hollywood horror show.  Only thing missing was the guy with the hook for a hand.  I don't think I would even consider leaving my truck & trailer out of sight there.

Also we were up the South River channel a while back and the sand/silt moved a lot since last year in the big fall rains.  I don't know if you could even launch at their ramp anymore. It was land locked in the winter, but it may be usable if you have a shallow draft.  Either way, you want to stick to the main channel on the south side of the river to avoid most of the shoals/sand/silt (not to mention the huge stumps that washed down river last fall - just barely under the water on the edges of the shoals all along the South River channel).

It's do-able, but use caution, go slow and take a shallow draft boat.

Sultan,  I use Reasor's on the Tussahaw branch.  Nice ramps, lots of space for parking, never had a problem with the vehicle as it is a very busy location with lots of people around.  I've never launched at Berry's as the parking lot is small and everytime I think about going there, seem's to be a bass club or tournament having an event.  With my 22' bay boat and the 200hpdi it's a very short run from Reasor's to anywhere on the lake (except the South River - I refuse to take that boat up there - that's aluminum boat terrority in my opionion for the afore stated reasons).


----------



## Rick_1971 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks Cricket for all the info. I've used Reasors a few times myself.
Thanks again.


----------



## cdo1979 (Jun 16, 2010)

Crickets right Reasors is my favorite too. Plus they now have a wing depot on the lake. With a fast boat you can be anywhere on the lake quick


----------



## bpoulin (Jun 22, 2011)

So I know I'm necro'ing an old thread. But Any news on the south river area? I want to take a small v-bottom aluminum boat up the river and would like to put in as close to the river or on the river if possible. I know people say other marinas are close, but I'll be using a 4hp motor and limited gas supply due to the small craft. So time and distance are a factor, closer is better. As far as a break in, my truck is a banger, with a $20 walmart radio. It wouldn't be the first time it's been stolen, as long as the truck is still there I'm fine.


----------



## rockwalker (Jun 22, 2011)

i Have used the ramp off hwy 36 a time or two with no issues but be sure to check the water depth. It is silted in pretty bad up the river.


----------



## needmotime2fish (Oct 7, 2014)

I haven't fished at Lake Jackson for many years - back when I had a bass boat.  I always used Walker Harris as my launch point.  Sad to hear it's closed and left to run down.

I'm a lot older now, and just bank fish for carp.  Are there any places on Jackson with public bank access?  The GA state record carp came from Jackson (about 50 years ago), so it could be worth checking -- IF there are any places to fish from shore.


----------



## killabeez321 (Oct 10, 2014)

Wow, giving this old thread cpr ay?  Anyhow I like to fish at the bottom of factory shoals at the point where it meets the lake.  Caught lots of bass and a few stripes, whites and crappie there.  I never have fished for carp but I used to see big ones breaching there a lot.  There is also a park at the top of the dam (at the other end of the lake) with public access as well (at this park you can basically back so close to the water that you could fish from your tailgate, you've gotta do a bit of walking to get down to the fishing at factory shoals)  Good luck!


----------



## krazywayne (Oct 16, 2014)

Walker Harris is a frequent ramp for me. They are always working on something in the store but it has yet to reopen. They say they are going to and it has been kept up a lil better in the last year or so. They still come get your money and I was told that the reason younever know who will get your money is because the lady that owns the property trades a roof for disability checks for the people that hang around there. I have never had a problem using the ramp or anyone bothering my truck. But if someone knows the truth about the disability check thing please share more. If that is the case I WILL NOT BE USING that ramp anymore as she is already taking advantage of enough people!  GREAT carp fishing from the bank right there though. Seen several over 30 come from the bank at the ramp last summer!


----------

